# Driftwood tank done!!! (PICS)



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Finished with install today....I used some 1/2"x3" 316L SS flatbar with some SS tig wire tacked on and looped around to hold my fishin line..Then tied the ends of the wood to the stainless plates and buried them in the gravel...Worked great to hold everything in place...All you see is wood no stainless...Oh yea boiled all the stainless first!!!

I think i got the look i want. Unsure if i wanna do a planted tank agian my 125 is alot more upkeep then i thought...Might just run the fakies in this setup...

Mr.scaredy pants is off hiding somewhere....LOL


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nice.

low light is less fuss, and looks great after a long time lol

I'm headed that way for sure. I don't have enough time and energy to keep up with high light planted aquariums with everything else going on in my life at the moment


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> nice.
> 
> low light is less fuss, and looks great after a long time lol
> 
> I'm headed that way for sure. I don't have enough time and energy to keep up with high light planted aquariums with everything else going on in my life at the moment


Thanks Dippy!...I appreciate your feedback...This is gonna be my easy tank....

I wanted to simulate a fallen tree or something in the amazon...I think it worked!!!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks SWEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks great! Great job on the setup.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nicely done and looking good,hope you plant it and keep us updated on any changes.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks guys...More i come in the room and look, the more i like,.I just added another plant today after the pics...Rhom seems happy already hes all over the place in around and thru the branches....

I'm a genius!!!! LOL


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks real good, almost is like the shallow parts of the Amazon where there has been broken bits of trees etc..

Well done, i like it alot


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Murphy18 said:


> Looks real good, almost is like the shallow parts of the Amazon where there has been broken bits of trees etc..
> 
> Well done, i like it alot :nod:


Thanks!!!


----------



## dstrong (Feb 26, 2009)

looks sweet!! whered u get the driftwood from?


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

dstrong said:


> looks sweet!! whered u get the driftwood from?


Got it from a person on ebay....Just go one ebay and type in driftwood branches....Shes located in Cape May, NJ..


----------



## dstrong (Feb 26, 2009)

superbee said:


> looks sweet!! whered u get the driftwood from?


Got it from a person on ebay....Just go one ebay and type in driftwood branches....Shes located in Cape May, NJ..
[/quote]

thx!!


----------

